# My 65 lemans sedan



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

326,2 speed powerglide trans.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice car I like the red. I hope your parking brake works. That's quite a hill !!


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

Thats beautiful. Does my heart good. I see holes at roof 1/4 panel line. Is there a vinyl roof going on.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking Pontiac!! :cheers


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice car! Very envious of your Feb. weather.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

very nice. looks like my car. do you need anything for it? I have some stuff. by the way, the door n window trim on your car is priceless. very hard to find in good condition.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I do plan to go back with the vinyl top going back the way it came in 65


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

I do need the top piece of trim across front windshield.it is 2 pieces lost it going down freeway
.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CPL said:


> I do need the top piece of trim across front windshield.it is 2 pieces lost it going down freeway
> .



Ya, that happens when you get your Pontiac up over 160 MPH and air gets up underneath them. :lol:


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Yours is very nice us yours a post car ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice 2door Sports Coupe.


----------

